# Zum Thema Sattel



## andy2 (15. März 2009)

Hállo


Was gibt es denn kindgerechtes was halbwegs leicht und sportlich ist an sitzgelegenheiten fuers 20 bis 24 zoll kinderrad


gruss andy2


----------



## hoeckle (15. März 2009)

habe gerade den alten flite junior gel meines sohnes gewogen. er ist ihn von 10 bis 13 jahre gefahren.
276 g
14cm  breit 25,5 lang

mehr fällt mir zu dem thema leider nicht ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (15. März 2009)

Andy frag mal Kadavermicha, der hat mit Sicherheit
den besten Kinderradsattel nen *Turbo*,
is aber nich gerade ein Schnäppchen!
Gruß chowi


----------



## ZeFlo (15. März 2009)

... kinderturbo hätte ich auch gesagt. 
ansonsten fährt franz(i) auf viscount honeycomb ti sätteln und ist hochzufrieden damit. 







einer 210 der andere 215gr. pro stück 'nen 10er in er elektronischen bucht.
maße etwa wie der flite. sattelschale nachgiebiger, für erwachsene m.e. zu weich.


----------



## bikebecker (15. März 2009)

Hallo

Bontrager Kinder Sattel mit Aussparung,21cm lang vorne 3cm + hinten 14cm breit. Meine Tochter 9 hat weder nach 240km Packtaschen Tour in den Alpen, noch nach Touren im Taunus Popo Aua.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## mäxx__ (7. April 2009)

will nicht extra einen neuen thread aufmachen, daher meine spezielle Frage:

Welche Sattelmodelle fürn Kinderbobbes würdet ihr wählen, bzw. empfehlen?

Der Junior hat seinen am 24"-Bike gestern geschrottet...

Ich habe die genannten Modelle (flite junior gel, viscount honeycomb ti, Bontrager Kinder Sattel mit Aussparung) nirgends im Netz gefunden!!!


----------



## baloo (25. Mai 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... kinderturbo hätte ich auch gesagt.
> ansonsten fährt franz(i) auf viscount honeycomb ti sätteln und ist hochzufrieden damit.
> 
> einer 210 der andere 215gr. pro stück 'nen 10er in er elektronischen bucht.
> maße etwa wie der flite. sattelschale nachgiebiger, für erwachsene m.e. zu weich.



Weisst du sonst noch eine Bezugsquelle von den Viscount Sätteln?


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Juli 2009)

...seltsame frage - sowie jeder erwachsene arsch anders ist - und daher einen anderen sattel vorzieht , is´das doch bei denen von kindern auch . dünne ärsche , breite , flache ....


----------



## chris5000 (10. Juli 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...seltsame frage - sowie jeder erwachsene arsch anders ist - und daher einen anderen sattel vorzieht , is´das doch bei denen von kindern auch . dünne ärsche , breite , flache ....



...- seltsames Posting - denn Dir ist ja dann sicherlich doch auch irgendwie zumindest halbwegs geläufig, dass die Hinterteile von Kindern, denen 20-24 Zoll Räder passen, zwar verschieden in Form und Größe sind - in der Regel aber doch eindeutig und durch die Bank kleiner, als die von Erwachsenen und größer als die von Babies.


----------



## czippi (10. Juli 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> ...- seltsames Posting - denn Dir ist ja dann sicherlich doch auch irgendwie zumindest halbwegs geläufig, dass die Hinterteile von Kindern, denen 20-24 Zoll Räder passen, zwar verschieden in Form und Größe sind - in der Regel aber doch eindeutig und durch die Bank kleiner, als die von Erwachsenen und größer als die von Babies.




...verzeih ihm! TREK hatte gestern scheinbar ein wenig Langeweile und hat dann halt überall mal seinen Kommentar abgegeben


----------



## El Papa (10. Juli 2009)

Ich finde den Rose recht gut:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1248

nicht zu lang, nicht zu breit, leicht, Kantenschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (13. Juli 2009)

wobei es sich hier um einen herrensattel handelt und damit voellig am thema vorbeigeht


----------



## Uwe2 (12. Oktober 2009)

> Ich habe die genannten Modelle (flite junior gel, viscount honeycomb ti, Bontrager Kinder Sattel mit Aussparung) nirgends im Netz gefunden


Hallo zusammen. Ich habe die genannten Sättel auch nicht finden können. Kann einer der stolzen Besitzer solch eines Kindersattels mal die genaue Bezeichnung oder eine Bezugsquelle nennen? Ich suche einen leichten Kindersattel für das 20" Rad meiner kleinen Tochter (bald 7J).


----------



## Stopelhopser (12. Oktober 2009)

Eher schwer, kurz und günstig.

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=12096;group=34;page=1;pid=109;menuid1=2;menuid2=0;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2

Das ist mal einen Versuch wert, im Moment wird noch auf einem alten Turbo gesessen, weil nix anders in der Bastelkiste war.


----------



## stivinix (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
hab von xlc was gefunden:

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/15038.html

und

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/9714.html


----------



## Uwe2 (12. Oktober 2009)

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## octane1967 (12. Oktober 2009)

Lustiger Link. Meine Tochter (10j., 148 cm, schlank), fährt am 26" den XLC-Jugendsattel:

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/9714.html

Hat zwar 305 g, aber was solls. Sie ist glücklich und zufrieden und wird diesen Sattel wohl länger fahren. Im City- und MTB-Einsatz (bisher 2h-Touren) ist der offenbar einwandfrei.

Ansonsten mal bei den Specialized-Sätteln schauen. Die haben die in fast jeder Größe und Machart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

